
Self-Service App Marketing Tool for Startups and Developers - elifcetin
http://dashboard.appsamurai.com/welcome
======
CarlNew
The website basically seems to be a signup squeeze page. Would be great to get
some more info before signing up.

------
sharemywin
There's not a lot of explanation of what it does. Also, no social proof on the
landing page either.

